# Beak grinding



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

I've always loved the sound of Rocko's beak grinding when he's about to go to sleep. It's such a happy and comforting sound. So obviously I was shocked/surprised when I read in my Cockatiels for Dummies book (yes, I have that lol) that some people hate it and think it's as bad as nails on a chalkboard!

So how do you feel about beak grinding? Love it or hate it?


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I love it but I've seen people post that it drives them crazy. I think my tiel looks so cute when he's all fluffed up, with his eyes half closed, grinding his beak. It makes me want to just give him kisses! But then I'll wake him up.....


----------



## Callie2013 (Nov 4, 2013)

I love it! It's so cute when Callie is on my shoulder all fluffed up and making her little beak grinding noise.


----------



## Herbie's Mum (Apr 30, 2012)

I love it too, but I can't call it grinding, it's more like squeaking!


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

I love it, personally. It always when they're half asleep or on my shoulder pressed against my cheek. I could see it being annoying, but its what they're doing during it thats so cute.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I love it and think it's very cute.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

:rofl: I am still laughing at 'Cockatiels for Dummies' - that far too cute. 

I love it and both the fids do it.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Mezza said:


> :rofl: I am still laughing at 'Cockatiels for Dummies' - that far too cute.


My sister came home from an overstock store with it one day, and was like "here!" :lol:


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

I love it too!! It makes me sleepy too, probably because I grew up with the sound when I was little and have always associated it with nap time.

If someone finds the tiel beak grind annoying, they should hear a Moluccan cockatoo lol! Our M2 does this at night when everyone's going to sleep. I love it and I find it really relaxing. But again I think it's because I've associated that sound with nap time and relaxed-ness since I was little.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I love it! I find it very relaxing. Double relaxing actually. I myself find the sound soothing and it makes me even more comforted know my birds are content too


----------



## xomgitsmellyx (Jul 23, 2013)

I love it when they grind their beaks. Its super cute. Makes me feel happy cuz they're happy


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I do find it a little uncomfortable when Coco does it right in my ear, but from a distance, it's a pleasant sound. Especially when my four all do it at once, or take turns. :lol:


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

When I first heard it, with one of mom's years ago, I couldn't stand it. I can't cope with humans grinding their teeth, and associated it with that. Then I learned it was a sound they make when content. Just hearing that somehow made it okay. Now I enjoy it and love to hear it.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

I love it of course!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2014)

My tiel is all fluffed up resting on my leg grinding his beak. I want to go into the kitchen to get something but don't want to disturb him so I'm stuck!!

It is cute though


----------



## goose'smom (Jan 1, 2014)

It's the most relaxing sound ever!! It makes me feel the same way a crackling fire does! Hahaha!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2014)

Has anyone else here noticed that if you smell your tiel's beak right after it grinded its beak you can actually smell it?... sort of smells like nails that were just drilled or whatnot.

So I guess they are in fact grinding a tiny bit off their beaks.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I absolutely love it! I find it very relaxing.


----------



## Keeta (Jan 5, 2013)

My two are doing it right now. Both standing on one foot and fluffed up with their eyes drooping. The time to wake up will be when I produce the cloth to cover them up for the night. Then they will make annoyed noises and start running around again!


----------



## Elishiva (Aug 23, 2013)

Because I know it means they're content, it doesn't bother me our my husband. They are doing what birds do. If people don't like out, maybe get a fish.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

I absolutely love it and it makes me relaxed and sleepy as well.I totally agree with you Elishiva X x


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2014)

Speaking of "fish"... their heads kind of remind me of a fish head with a beak... eyes on the side etc. LOL not sure why but just reminds me of a fish... but a super cute fish of course that grinds its beak


----------



## M'éanín's Mommy (Jan 20, 2014)

I enjoy it and I always look for it. I actually get concerned when I don't hear it wondering if something is going on, for me it's a reassurance that everyone is happy & healthy.


----------

